# Leaving UK for Dubai checklist



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi All, 

Firstly, this is a great forum and has provided lots of really good advice/feedback thus far - hoping this continues. 

My girlfriend and i are moving out to Dubai in 3 weeks, she has accepted a role in media and i am awaiting final package confirmation for another role also in media.

Can anyone direct us to a good existing thread or advise us on what documents/photocopies etc we should bring with us when we come over? 

We bother have our education certs attested and legalized but wondered what else to bring.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Bring both parts of your driving licence (card and paper)-alot of people forget the green paper and you will need it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

doesn't need attesting though x


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't forget to fill out a P85! http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf

also you need to get your degree certificate certified and stamped by the FCO.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good information for all newbies thanks!


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive accepted a job in Dubai starting in August!

So Yes thanks for posting this link as didn't realise id need to fill this in!! So much appreciated! I'm ticking jobs off the list as I come across them and this forum is proving a god send!! Hopefully I'll get everything I need sorted before the move!


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Simpleplan .... What are you and your girlfriend doing about being an unmarried couple? Are you living separately? I've heard stories of people heading off to Gretna Green to get a marriage certificate so they can live together? Me an my Boyf are weighing up the options!


----------



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

MissS_185 said:


> Simpleplan .... What are you and your girlfriend doing about being an unmarried couple? Are you living separately? I've heard stories of people heading off to Gretna Green to get a marriage certificate so they can live together? Me an my Boyf are weighing up the options!


TBH from what i've heard and spoken to people about, if you are discreet then most landlords do not mind unmarried couples living together.

We don't have the luxury of time to go to gretna green but if you are worried then go for it!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

MissS_185 said:


> I've heard stories of people heading off to Gretna Green to get a marriage certificate so they can live together?


...and stories are all they are! In days of yore, English youngsters would elope over the border to Gretna, as Scots law considers anyone over 16 to be 'adult' and therefore do not require either set of parents' permission for a marriage to take place. (In England you had (have?) to be 18.)

Also under Scots law, you must register your notice to marry/register a civil partnership at least 14 days before your intended ceremony date (as opposed to 15 days in England and Wales). Unlike England and Wales however, there is no residence requirement and you do not have to appear at the registration office in person to register your notice: you can do it via post, or via email/'phone calls.

The other (big) difference is that a notice to marry/register a civil partnership is valid for 3 months in Scotland, as opposed to 12 months in England/Wales/Northern Ireland.

teuchter


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Living in Dubai and Gretna green advice!!! Love it  not sure which direction we will go in yet, whether will take the chance and live together unmarried or whether we will be like 16years old head north of the border!!

When do you go Simpleplan?


----------



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

2 weeks - squeeky bum time to say the least......


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha!! We are going out in August and sure we will feel exactly the same! Ive already had moments of 'OMG' what are we doing! Let us know how you get on! It'll be amazing I am sure!


----------



## gavessex (Feb 25, 2012)

august 13th for me just been confirmend i cannot wait job all set up every thing thanksyou for this forum!!!!


----------

